# Roof estimating software



## MEL (Apr 7, 2007)

Do you know of any good roof estimating software?

I'm looking for something that will automatically total up a list of materials based on entering the dimensions of each roof section.

Do you use on or offline?

What is the cost?


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

Sounds like Sketch in Xactimate.

It's very nice but not cheap. $250 to join and $125 a month. Have had it for a few years now. You can use it offline but you need to download price lists once a month.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

look into contracker ez?


----------



## MEL (Apr 7, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> look into contracker ez?


I’ve been using contracker ez for about 4 years now. I like it but I recently bought a new computer with window 7 and can’t get it to work.

I have not been paying for support so they don’t want to help me unless I pay for 4 years of support at $150 per year = $600. When I bought it the support was only $100 per year and I thought I would not need it.
Since they want to charge me so much I might as well shop for something better.

The version I have won’t allow me to edit the layout of the forms, for example they have it set up so that the header takes up about 3” at the top of the page so my material order always take 2 pages instead of 1. 
The program is OK but I think they could have made more user friendly. 

The guy that owns the company is not very user friendly, I think he is over charging me foe a little help. I guess he doesn’t want referrals.

The program runs in Microsoft access. I can get the program installed but I can’t get the updates to install. The original version was 3.0 and the update is version 3.4.

After I installed the updates it still says version 3.0 when I open the program and it can’t read my data file. It is reading the stock data that came with the software.

I’ve been using the software with windows xp and the new computer has windows 7.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

Sounds like Sketch and Xactware is a little out of your price range.

There's got to be others out there.

For bid that are not insurance I either use Word or Socrates Media. Word came on my PC and S/M was only $30. With that program I can do estimates, work orders, work change orders, invoices, etc. There must be 15 different formats in it. For proposals though it takes two pages and I hate two page proposals. I like to cram everything on one page.

Have heard of some estimating software costing $5-600 but not sure if that's a one time fee or yearly.

Over the years have seen a few large contractors estimate and most of the them are very genaric with a list of items typed out and a line after them for how many they propose to use. They look more like insuarnce estimates than home owner estimates.


----------



## MEL (Apr 7, 2007)

dougger222 said:


> Sounds like Sketch and Xactware is a little out of your price range.
> 
> There's got to be others out there.
> 
> ...


What I am looking for is something that will help me to save time calculating the quantities of labor and material and to produce a list of material that I can send to the supplier.

I am going to take the new computer to a geek to see if they can get the software installed. I think it has something to do with windows 7.

I think I paid about $1400 for Contracker EZ about 4 years ago. I think they want a $2600 now.


----------



## CementCreek (Feb 22, 2010)

You should take a look at PlanSwift it does just what you are looking for. Fast estimates, list of materials, prices. They have some great tools for roofing. There should still be a 14 free trial, you can download and see what you think.


----------



## rooferPRO31 (Aug 12, 2010)

*Software Suggestion*

I have been using estimation pro software for about 2 months now and has really streamlined what i do with every roofing job. They are not web-based which is another reason why i use them. They have a web based CRM coming out soon that is going to be included in their cost. Month to month only too. I have used Surado for years which has been nice, but has required a lot of man hours to customize it. This CRM is already customized to the roofing industry. Has GeoEstimator import as well. Its been easy to use so far. Works with windows as well. I use it on my MAC currently. Give them a call.


----------



## MEL (Apr 7, 2007)

I tried installing Contracker EZ again and I got it to work.

Funny thing is it still says version 3.0 but it’s reading the data from version 3.4

It seems to be working fine, I hope it doesn’t turn into a problem.


----------



## bcdemon (Jul 11, 2010)

Read this to get some software to run in Win 7

http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/11841-run-administrator.html


----------



## jimAKAblue (Aug 15, 2010)

*Spreadsheets is a simple solution for roofs.*



MEL said:


> Do you know of any good roof estimating software?
> 
> I'm looking for something that will automatically total up a list of materials based on entering the dimensions of each roof section.
> 
> ...


You really don't need a fancy schmatzy estimating program. All you need is Excel. 

I wrote a spreadsheet program that will calculate my material list. It also will generate material Purchase Orders and Labor Work Orders. 

Its not that hard to do if you have basic spreadsheet experience. The reason that it's not hard is because there really aren't a lot of steps in a roof job. 

My program requires me to enter five numbers (same as Xactimate): 1) roof area to be removed 2) Roof Area to be installed (I always add 15% when I'm selling) 3) Total Ridge lengths 4)Total Hip Lengths 5)Total Valley Lengths. 

After entering those numbers, it spits out all the numbers I need. I also have to manually enter the accessories (pipe jacks, vents, etc). 

Of course, after you get the spreadsheet spitting out all of that, you'll realize that it's really easy to have it spit out the rest of the business needs such as: waivers of lien, gutter PO's, Fax to the suppliers, Invoice to the owners or insurance company, etc, etc, etc. 

No, I will not share LOL. It's nothing personal but it is valuable company property.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

jimAKAblue said:


> You really don't need a fancy schmatzy estimating program. All you need is Excel.
> 
> I wrote a spreadsheet program that will calculate my material list. It also will generate material Purchase Orders and Labor Work Orders.
> 
> ...


I've done the same and have and will openly share with anyone... except you.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

I still don't trust any program to tell me what to charge for each job. Depends on what you are doing but every single job is slightly different than the last, some are two or three stories, too many variables that can be overlooked by a program with set pricing.

It might take me longer but I like doing proposals from scratch for each job. my expenses for each job change and I like to be in control of that. 
if i started entering in fixed prices, i'd end up getting complacent about it and end up forgetting something in the long run.

Roofing jobs only have so many expenses associated it with that. and as one of my best friends if my roofer, I know how he prices. he still does each job from scratch and he does keep the same per Sq. cost, and ups that if it's steep, high, hard to get to, not boomable, etc.


----------



## buildpinnacle (Sep 2, 2008)

Mel,

You don't need to pay that much for the Xactimate program. I have been doing insurance resto work for over a decade and we have been use the Xactremodel version for over 4 yrs now. It is exactly the same program database except it has limited fire and water resto line items for the 'Servepro' types out there. The difference is simply it does not have the insurance adjuster bells and whistles such as depreciation, uploading files to carriers, etc. Things we don't use anyway. I pay $560 per year plus tax on a one time pay yearly. Roughly $50 bucks per month. Doug, I would check it out, it can save you about 1/2 the subscription cost.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

The reason I use a spreadsheet is so I can't forget. It's all right there, just fill in the blanks. I might forget the baby tins, maybe I forget a roll of coil, maybe I forget nails, etc... Sure small ticket items, but I don't want to eat them none the less. If all I have to do is fill in the blanks, there is no way I can forget to charge for anything. 

As we discussed in the past about the difficulty factor, my spreadsheet incorporates that too. Since I was the one who created the spreadsheet custom for my business, I know it's accurate to our real world values. I too wouldn't trust a program that used someone elses pricing.


----------



## CementCreek (Feb 22, 2010)

I think the Excel spreadsheets work great up to point, then they can become cumbersome.  PlanSwift will integrate with spreadsheets you plus gives the extras. It's a couple bucks more right off the bat but once you have it its yours for life, no more fees.

It's always been good to me,


----------



## leakfree (Jan 21, 2010)

rooferPRO31
Interesting that there is a rooferPRO31 on roofing.com that is the owner of estimationpro software. :detective:


----------



## buildpinnacle (Sep 2, 2008)

The only time I use an est program for roofs is on an insurance claim. Granted, the majority of them are for me. I always run a material list and figure my direct costs when it comes time to contract regardless. The majority of our work is negotiated, so I guess I forget that sometimes on theses discussions. We rarely just hard bid a job but when we do, I have a base price with every imaginable line item and issue with the house that our salesmen have to charge. If they sell above that number, they get a very good cut out of the overage, if they sell below, they sell for free. The numbers are based on our experience and are out the door numbers for each line item. I don't give anything away on a roof so there is no 'square' bidding allowed. It's a simple one page calc sheet that has the drawing, HO info, claim info, and all the roof calc line items extended through to a cost. I can see on each salesman's sheet where he calc'd the base roof price at $12,200 but the contract was written for $13,900. Every single job is pre-capped so we can catch any mistakes prior to showing up and being short. All contracts are subject to management approval.


----------



## MEL (Apr 7, 2007)

CementCreek said:


> I think the Excel spreadsheets work great up to point, then they can become cumbersome. PlanSwift will integrate with spreadsheets you plus gives the extras. It's a couple bucks more right off the bat but once you have it its yours for life, no more fees.
> 
> It's always been good to me,


I downloaded Planswift. It looks way too complicated for me.

I specialize in shingle roof replacement. I go out to the job and get the measurements. This software looks like it is set up to use with blueprints.

I make a hand drawn sketch of the job; I don’t have blueprints to work with.

Planswift looks like it would take a hundred hours just to get it set up.

I don’t see how I could it for a roof estimate.


----------



## jimAKAblue (Aug 15, 2010)

buildpinnacle said:


> The only time I use an est program for roofs is on an insurance claim. Granted, the majority of them are for me. I always run a material list and figure my direct costs when it comes time to contract regardless. The majority of our work is negotiated, so I guess I forget that sometimes on theses discussions. We rarely just hard bid a job but when we do, I have a base price with every imaginable line item and issue with the house that our salesmen have to charge. If they sell above that number, they get a very good cut out of the overage, if they sell below, they sell for free. The numbers are based on our experience and are out the door numbers for each line item. I don't give anything away on a roof so there is no 'square' bidding allowed. It's a simple one page calc sheet that has the drawing, HO info, claim info, and all the roof calc line items extended through to a cost. I can see on each salesman's sheet where he calc'd the base roof price at $12,200 but the contract was written for $13,900. Every single job is pre-capped so we can catch any mistakes prior to showing up and being short. All contracts are subject to management approval.


What does "pre-capped" mean?


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

A good friend of mine only does insurance work and uses excel for his estimates.


----------



## riroofer (May 12, 2011)

Hey guys , i was thinking about the roofing calculator program for my galaxy s phone 

has anyone tried it? what do you think of it?


----------



## aac_cos (Apr 23, 2011)

dougger222 said:


> A good friend of mine only does insurance work and uses excel for his estimates.


Then he's leaving a ton on the table! GUARANTEED


----------



## aac_cos (Apr 23, 2011)

riroofer said:


> Hey guys , i was thinking about the roofing calculator program for my galaxy s phone
> 
> has anyone tried it? what do you think of it?


What's it called & what does it promise to deliver?


----------



## riroofer (May 12, 2011)

i found it in android market by searching for "roofing calculator"

it calculates roof size, list of materials, material prices, labor and total job cost. I tried a demo, but you can't see all the numbers - they want you to buy full version. I wanted to know what others think of it and if it helps in estimating. I think its good program, but wanted to know what people think who actually use it. It's $20 so I'm hesitating a bit.


----------



## aac_cos (Apr 23, 2011)

*estimating software*

if you want I can send you my custom software, send me your email address on a private message if you are interested.


----------



## riroofer (May 12, 2011)

aac_cos - for some reason i can't send you a message

my email is homesri @ hotmail.com


----------



## restoration101 (Aug 4, 2010)

Whenever I need estimating for a specific trade I need simple estimating nothing complicated like planswift which seems great but time is important and learning to use the software seems like a heache especially when you want to integrate it into excel.

This one seems VERY simple and I am debating whether to buy it:

http://www.estimatingsoftwareservices.com/metalRoofingExpress.html


----------



## BrandConst (May 9, 2011)

Best on the market for roofs is Eagleview, gives you detailed take-off of everything if I remember correctly. You don't even have to leave your office, they take an aerial of property, measure it with there software and poof..your take off is done. You just have to add waste and your unit pricing.

By the way...it costs per roof.


----------



## BrandConst (May 9, 2011)

restoration101 said:


> Whenever I need estimating for a specific trade I need simple estimating nothing complicated like planswift which seems great but time is important and learning to use the software seems like a heache especially when you want to integrate it into excel.
> 
> This one seems VERY simple and I am debating whether to buy it:
> 
> http://www.estimatingsoftwareservices.com/metalRoofingExpress.html


Arent you the guy that just asked what a roofer is responsible for on another thread??? You might want figure out what you have to estimate before using estimating software.

http://www.contractortalk.com/f15/roofing-subcontractor-100759/


----------



## pcsmark (Mar 14, 2012)

rooferPRO31 said:


> I have been using estimation pro software for about 2 months now and has really streamlined what i do with every roofing job. They are not web-based which is another reason why i use them. They have a web based CRM coming out soon that is going to be included in their cost. Month to month only too. I have used Surado for years which has been nice, but has required a lot of man hours to customize it. This CRM is already customized to the roofing industry. Has GeoEstimator import as well. Its been easy to use so far. Works with windows as well. I use it on my MAC currently. Give them a call.


Kind of funny....that you talk so highly of EstimationPro. I'm assuming that you work there and you're just trying to get some good reviews and/or good comments about the company. Spend more time supporting your software and development and making fake reviews about your product. I would recommend going with a software company that has been around for awhile and has the SUPPORT to stand behind their product. Remember guys....downtime is MONEY!


----------



## aac_cos (Apr 23, 2011)

*I disagree! Roofwalk.com is better*



BrandConst said:


> Best on the market for roofs is Eagleview, gives you detailed take-off of everything if I remember correctly. You don't even have to leave your office, they take an aerial of property, measure it with there software and poof..your take off is done. You just have to add waste and your unit pricing.
> 
> By the way...it costs per roof.


I disagree! Roofwalk.com is better and costs less


----------



## Ronda (Feb 3, 2012)

*spreadsheet*



Grumpy said:


> I've done the same and have and will openly share with anyone... except you.


I would love to get a copy of your spreadsheet! Could you email it to me at [email protected]? Thanks!


----------



## GutterRoofGuy (Jul 16, 2012)

*Would like to see your excel spreadsheet?*



Grumpy said:


> I've done the same and have and will openly share with anyone... except you.


Hi, I would love to see you excel spreadsheet. I am fairly new in the roofing industry and having an excel spreadsheet would be a huge help. Been doing Gutters for years, just now getting into roofs. Any help appreciated, thanks, Bill
Please email to [email protected]


----------



## ReeceJ (Sep 1, 2011)

jimAKAblue said:


> You really don't need a fancy schmatzy estimating program. All you need is Excel.
> 
> I wrote a spreadsheet program that will calculate my material list. It also will generate material Purchase Orders and Labor Work Orders.
> 
> ...


Same, Wrote an Excel spread, It caculates dificulty based on some factors such a steps, linial ridge, linial starter, valley, pitch, gable metal, P&S etc. Caculates a Labor rate, drop down for roof style 1 layers tear, 2 layer etc. Drop downfor materials to use, with a data sheet for material costs. Caculates all the materials needed, Labor, insurance, variable for markup, areas for extra's, spits out a number, with a tally sheet of all materials etc. 

I've been offered 1k for a copy, but .........


----------



## coolflatroof (Jan 26, 2008)

I wish I could comment without breaking forum rules :thumbup:

here is my 2 cents:


I know roofing industry is generally behind the rest of the world when it comes to technology, but everything is going mobile.

Google estimates that 15% of all traffic now comes from mobile devices - mostly iPhones / iPads / Android phones (and tablets to lesser degree).

I know many of us are still on Windows 98/ME/XP :laughing:

But i think that roof estimating should be cloud connected and work on mobile devices (as well as have web interface for PCs) ... using stand-alone software is outdated and inefficient ... though it still works.

Of course you can mount a laptop in your truck (aka the police), but that mod alone is time consuming and expensive. You can easily install (throw a wifi printer in the back, plug it into $20 120V adapter and print from iPad ...

you can use all sorts of "eagle view" type programs for areal measuring, and various estimating programs to quickly get all the results you need, faster than your laptop will bood (assuming cold start).

that's what i think - agree or disagree

BTW - this is slightly off-topic, but I'm using Galaxy Note for all my biz related things (unless i need to type up long text), and this thing is awesome! With great cam & s-pen note taking - it eliminated my digital camera, notepad, pens, level (for pitch measuring), printed job pictures, etc. etc. etc ... all in one small, and yet big device...

chick it out: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o79EKmYYMUA

you can skip to minute 3, if you don't want to know/see why I got the note, but want to see how I use it for roofing work.


----------



## Rooferhelp (Jul 17, 2012)

The software that I was talking about is coming out of a six year development and uses cloud technology to share job files. However it does not require the web to create the estimate from the homeowners house like most of the others.

I am currently beta testing the latest release for them and it is very simple to understand. It's called RoofWorX. They do have a site up, but working on it. Check it out if you wish

www.roofworxus.com


----------



## coolflatroof (Jan 26, 2008)

so let me get this clear - it was in development for 6 yrs and just now in beta, or it's been available all along, and you are testing latest beta?

is it PC/Mac or mobile?


----------



## Rooferhelp (Jul 17, 2012)

It has been in development for six years. The guys who are making it said that they weren't going to release a program with problems. They keep adding and adding features to it to make it easier and conquer the day to day issues. They are suppose to be working with some manufacturers to make it easier for the certified guys as well.

PC with some mobile connectivity. It's able to search and view the files mobile.


----------



## coolflatroof (Jan 26, 2008)

Rooferhelp - 6 yrs is a long time to develop software ... i'm sure they do something else on the side - but still ... and what about when they release it ... few people sign up, but not enough to make living on - what then? will they provide updates / bug fixes?

Is that an estimating software or estimating + CRM?


----------



## Martin Co (Sep 8, 2008)

*Roofing calculator*

Hi riroofer,

If you're still on the fence, don't be! I bought this app for my Iphone over a year ago and love its usefulness.. It's one more useful tool in the arsenal, especially if you're constantly on the go - nobody forgets their phones : )

The latest update the developers pushed out was awesome. Now, instead of just calculating prices, you have the ability to include company profiles, GPS tagging, export your estimates to a pdf and email functionality on the fly! You can also store client information.

It's definitely worth it in my opinion. The only thing I'd like to see in a following update, is the ability to take and attach photos of the clients home with the email and export function..



riroofer said:


> i found it in android market by searching for "roofing calculator"
> 
> it calculates roof size, list of materials, material prices, labor and total job cost. I tried a demo, but you can't see all the numbers - they want you to buy full version. I wanted to know what others think of it and if it helps in estimating. I think its good program, but wanted to know what people think who actually use it. It's $20 so I'm hesitating a bit.


----------



## Rooferhelp (Jul 17, 2012)

Coolflatroof - did some digging and found that during developing they all kept their jobs but are now doing this full time. I know they are still looking for a php coder to help with the web crm.


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

MEL said:


> Do you know of any good roof estimating software?
> 
> I'm looking for something that will automatically total up a list of materials based on entering the dimensions of each roof section.
> 
> ...


If you already have the measurements, what's the problem?
A computer program is only as good as what you feed it. Unless you are looking for someone or something to blame. 
Do the math.


----------



## Rooferhelp (Jul 17, 2012)

Skyhook: I disagree with your comment. Software is a great tool to have to help you up-sale a job without having to say "hold on Mr. Customer, I will get back with you with those numbers". "Getting back" to a homeowner only creates the opportunity for the next guy to steal your customer. Also, good software helps you complete day to day tasks like ordering, scheduling ( without having a big white board for your walk ins to see, unless you work from home), invoicing, supplements, reminders ( register warranties, unless your not a certified roofer), etc.


----------



## Cedargrove (Mar 11, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> I've done the same and have and will openly share with anyone... except you.


I would love a copy Grumpy if at all possible.


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

I can kinda see the benefits of a program. So important I think I am typing on my wife's computer as mine is on the brink (too many falls off the seat of on the customers driveway). 

We live in a rural community and cell service is not always available. 

As simple photo copy worksheet / list and fill in the quantity use the trusty calculator and do the math. Bringing a itemized list to the table outlining EVERY line item with the customer might just get you more $$ on your next sit as you are obviously including EVERYTHING. 

Won a job today by sitting with a owner with my worksheet. I'm still not sure if the best part is I was $600 higher than the only other roofer... Who happens to be the one who replaced the last roof in 1987. Time is money.


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

MJW said:


> Legally, I'm not sure it's ok to advertise something that you 100% sub out. If you are a Contractor contracting many trades, fine.... but advertising as a roofer and subbing every job out isn't right IMO. There are only a handful here that I would personally trust them to work on my house, and that's because they actually do the work. Anyone can hire salesmen and push as many jobs as possible, then move to the next storm.
> 
> As for "start your own roofing business guy". Yes, that is exactly what he says in his videos on youtube. Just saying what I saw and heard.
> 
> It's kinda wierd how this is the roofing section and most of the talk here is numbers and how to sell to an unsuspecting homeowner.


Where have you seen any talk about selling to unsuspecting homeowners on this site? 

Anybody who takes the time to sit with a customer and explain the finer details leg up the competition. 

Dave has many role-played closes in his videos that seem tackier than they probably are but they work for him so surely yours ways work for you... don't knock it till you try it!


----------



## C&Croof (Jul 30, 2013)

*Grumpy spreadsheets*

Grumpy, Is there a chance I could get your spreadsheet please.


----------



## GoodStuff (Nov 10, 2014)

Congratulations on your retirement - hope all is well with you. I am a roofing contractor who completes 100+/- roofs/yr. Have been individually drawing each roof in an excel spreadsheet I have created for years, but have not refined in quite some time. Am hoping you may share your programs so that I may better evolve my current write-up programs. Please respond to [email protected]. Thank you


----------



## hootrod351 (Jul 3, 2013)

software for est. a roof. well i know whos making the money here, software company. seems if everyone had this tool, and i use the word lightly, then every ones bid would be thee same. and what do you do when things are slow and the other guy bids cheap just to stay alive. then you go broke, but you have your software. now i can see where a roofer could create his own system, which i believe we do, so much per square for tear off, depending how difficult and what type tearing off, so much per square for type of material and install. and so on and so on. but to actually buy software for this, well im sure there are a lot of guys going broke using this system, but the software said it should of only cost $2000.00 for labor on that job, how come its so much more, im going to write the software company about this, lol.


----------



## DFW Roofing (Mar 4, 2011)

All software has the limits of the person using it.

Xactimate works great for me. One of our newer sales reps did poorly on a job that he had estimated in Xactimate. When we looked into it, he was short a few squares, did not add chimney flashing and plumbing vents. The entire mistake was user error not the program.

Spreadsheets can get the job done but if you have to show your homework to an adjuster Xactimate works better.


----------

